# Wie wichtig sind Bildwiederholungsraten jenseits der 60 Hz?



## LosPollosHermanos (23. Dezember 2014)

Hallo, ich bin jetzt fast sicher, mir den Monitor zu holen:

AOC g2460Pqu, 24" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Ausschlaggebend waren für mich die 144 Hz, da ich überwiegend Shooter spielen will und deshalb ein möglichst flüssiges Bild brauche. Ich habe mich da noch etwas umgehört und für CoD etc. scheinen ja 60 Hz verpönt zu sein.

Eine andere Möglichkeit wäre auch dieser Monitor:

Acer G7 G247HYU schwarz, 23.6" (UM.QG7EE.005) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Dazu gibt's nur leider wenig Reviews. Prinzipiell wär WQHD auf 24" schon reizvoll, für 27" sitze ich zu nahe dran. Aber die Bildwiederholungsfrequenz wird wohl bei 60 Hz limitiert sein (ansonsten kann ich mir den Preis nicht erklären).

Der Spartipp ist der Dell U2414H. Mein Bruder hat den und ich bin sowohl von Design als auch Farben begeistert! 

Deshalb ist meine Frage folgende: wie wichtig sind 120+ Hz? Meine Grafikkarte ist eine GTX 970, die in CoD und BF4 natürlich nur schwer die 120 fps knacken wird, wenn das Geschehen auch einigermaßen anschaulich sein soll. Dann müssten ja auch 60 Hz reichen, oder?

Danke für eure Antworten und frohes Fest


----------



## XyZaaH (23. Dezember 2014)

Für CoD und BF brauchst du keine 144hz. Bei counter strike siehts schon anders aus, da kriegst du ohne Probleme 144hz hin, und einen Vorteil hast du dadurch auch noch


----------



## Incredible Alk (23. Dezember 2014)

Wichtig sind Wiederholraten über 60hz in zwei Fällen:

1.) Du empfindest es persönlich als wesentlich angenehmer mit 100+fps zu spielen als mit 60.
2.) Du bist Pro-Gamer und es kommt auf die letzte Millisekunde in schnellen Reaktionsshootern wie etwa CounterStrike an.

Falls beides nicht zutrifft (was bei 90+% der Leute so sein dürfte) bringt dir ein solcher Bildschirm nichts außer dass du noch teurere Grafikkarten kaufen musst.

Persönlich kann ich den Unterschied in CS zwar erkennen (ich durfte auf 144Hz spielen), in anderen Spielen sehe ich aber keinen Unterschied und wesentlich angenehmer fand ichs jetzt auch nicht. Aktuell habe ich lieber 60 schöne fps wie 120/144 weniger schöne. Das muss jeder für sich selbst ausmachen.


----------



## JoM79 (23. Dezember 2014)

Der Eine sieht einen Unterschied in Spielen, der Andere nicht.
Auf dem Desktop beim schnellen hin-und herbewegen des Mauszeigers sieht jeder "normale" Mensch den Unterschied.
Ich bin von 120Hz auf 60Hz gewechselt und das Bild ist besser.

Aber ich habe ne Woche gebraucht mich in BF4 einigermaßen an die 60Hz zu gewöhnen.
COD:AW habe ich nur einmal ausprobiert und da fand ich 60Hz furchtbar.

Das Bild ist bei 120Hz+ einfach ruhiger und das Zielen ist gefühlt einfacher.
Besser bin ich dadurch nicht geworden, aber das spielen mit 120Hz+ ist irgendwie unangestrengter.


----------



## looone $tar (23. Dezember 2014)

Also generell muss dein system ja auch 120 bzw. 144 fps liefern können um die 120/144 Hz ausnutzen zu können. Kann dein system das in vermutlich fullHD? Und 27" sollen dir zu gross lol also mir sind 24" deutlich zu klein und auch die 27 " nicht wirklich gross genug, da ich aber min. 120Hz will bleibt mir monetan nichts anderes übrig. Und ja ich sitze nah dran. Aber naja wenn dir 24" genügen sollen hast ja schon ein prob weniger, wobei ich WQHD bei 24" auch schon wieder fraglich finde und es wohl nur leistung /fps reduzieren würde.


----------



## JoM79 (23. Dezember 2014)

Du brauchst keine 144fps um die Vorteile von 144Hz zu nutzen und zu sehen.


----------



## AdrianMayr (23. Dezember 2014)

Dell U2414H eintüten und Spaß haben.  IPS lohnt sich meiner Sicht viel mehr, da man in den "kommenden" Spielen sowieso nur 60 FPS schaffen wird, oder sagen wir so:
Nicht genügend um 120/144hz nähren zu können.


----------



## LosPollosHermanos (26. Dezember 2014)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Du brauchst keine 144fps um die Vorteile von 144Hz zu nutzen und zu sehen.



Woran lässt sich das genau festmachen? Oder ist das nur ein subjektives Empfinden? Das würde mich echt interessieren, da immer eine Seite behauptet, ohne entsprechende fps-Zahlen wären hohe Bildwiederholungsraten Quatsch. Andere sagen jedoch auch, dass man z.B. bei 60 fps durchaus noch Unterschiede feststellen kann.

Um mal konkreter zu werden, ich hab mir jetzt diese beiden Monitoren angeschaut (der erste scheint neben 144 Hz auch noch laut Prad ein gutes Bild zu liefern):

LG Electronics 24GM77-B, 24" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Eizo Foris FS2434, 23.8" (FS2434-BK) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Welchen würdet ihr empfehlen? Wie gesagt, die Anwendung, die bei mir den Monitor am meisten in Anspruch nehmen wird, ist das Spielen von Shootern á la BF und CoD. Das sollte schlierenfrei geschehen, da mich das an meinem alten LCD TV ziemlich genervt hat. Bei schnellen Umdrehungen oder Skriptereignissen hat es das Bild teils förmlich zerrissen. Ansonsten muss eigentlich nur ein BluRay-Player (standalone) angeschlossen werden.

Danke für die Beratung soweit. Morgen werde ich mal den U2414H daraufhin testen, wie er sich bei CoD schlägt.


----------



## JoM79 (26. Dezember 2014)

Wenn es dir das Bild zerrissen hat, dann hast du tearing. 
Ich selber versuche bei einem 144Hz Monitor immer so bei 100fps+ zu liegen. 
Finde ich persönlich am angenehmsten.


----------



## LosPollosHermanos (27. Dezember 2014)

Ok, ich habe mir jetzt noch ein paar Benchmarks angeschaut. BF4 und CoD:AW scheint eine GTX 970 auch in Full HD mit hohen Details mit mindestens 60 fps darzustellen. Da das meine Hauptspiele sind, werde ich wohl den LG nehmen, auf dem Eizo wären die extra fps ja verschwendet. Eine Frage noch: wie ist das Bild des LG im Verhältnis zu dem Eizo? Es geht mir besonders darum, dass auch die zugespielten BluRays ansehnlich und flüssig gespielt werden.


----------



## JoM79 (27. Dezember 2014)

BF4 läuft mit angepassten Details auf ner GTX 970 eher mit 110fps+, je nach CPU und Servergrösse,


----------



## LosPollosHermanos (27. Dezember 2014)

Dann wird's erst recht der LG. Kannst du evtl. noch was zur Bildqualität sagen, eignet sich der LG auch gut zum Filme schauen (Medium wird BluRay sein)? Du scheinst dich am besten auszukennen und für mich Laien sind die ganzen Begriffe auf Prad etc. böhmische Dörfer.

Danke soweit!


----------



## JoM79 (27. Dezember 2014)

Klar geht das, nehme mal an du guckst über Rechner.
Ansonsten müsste ich nochmal im Test gucken.


----------



## LosPollosHermanos (27. Dezember 2014)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Klar geht das, nehme mal an du guckst über Rechner.
> Ansonsten müsste ich nochmal im Test gucken.



Ich hab nen Standalone-Player. Der LG hat zwei HDMI-Eingänge also sollte das wohl funktionieren. Meine Frage bezog sich eher AIF die Bildqualität, da es ja nur ein TN und kein IPS ist.


----------



## JoM79 (28. Dezember 2014)

Immer dieses schlechtgerede von TN.

Zitat von Prad:
*DVD und Video*HD-Zuspieler wie Blu-Ray-Player, HDTV-Empfänger und Spielekonsolen können direkt an die zweiHDMI-Buchsen des LG 24GM77-B angeschlossen werden. Hierüber kann ebenfalls der Ton an den Kopfhörerausgang weitergeleitet werden. Beim Anschluss eines PC über DVI bleibt der Ton dagegen außen vor, denn separate Audioeingänge sind nicht vorhanden.Im Menü lässt sich bereits eine Voreinstellung für Filme (Bildmodus Cinema) finden. Dieser wirkt noch einmal heller als die Werkseinstellung. Individuelle Anpassungen sind in diesem Modus allerdings kaum möglich.In der Konfiguration Cinema lassen sich nur noch simple Einstellungen wie Helligkeit und Kontrastvornehmen. Diese sind gesondert von der Cinema Einstellung. Im Einsatz wirken die Farben frisch und natürlich. Lediglich sehr dunkle Szenen verlieren etwas an Atmosphäre, da die Graustufen zwar klar differenzierbar waren, jedoch um einiges zu hell sind. Helle Szenen wie in Gladiator beim Eintritt in die Arena wurden glänzend und prachtvoll dargeboten. Insgesamt eine respektable Leistung für einen Gaming-Monitor.


----------

